# KC registered?



## Sam (Oct 19, 2005)

Hi this may sound really silly but could anyone tell me what it actually means to be KC registered? The puppy im buying isnt, does this matter? Thankyou


----------



## *Sarah* (Apr 19, 2005)

Only matters if you're showing or breeding if she's just a pet then paperwork isnt as important. Personally I like to have it tho, are you getting a 5 generation pedigree


----------



## Sandra1961 (Oct 14, 2005)

kc registered isnt that important....i dont actually fully understand it all.
But i believe, that if your pup is kc reg, then its 'recognised'.

It only really matters if your showing the pups, or maybe breeding them. 
But not all puppies have kc registered parents, so breeding is still done even without the kc registration.

If your just wanting a dog for a pet, been Kennel Club doesnt matter, it 100% matters if your wanting to show it.

Im not bothered if a puppy is kc or not, cos i only want it as a pet, nothing else.

also....make sure that the pup you choose comes with a pedigree, this proves that there full chihuahua bred


----------



## Sam (Oct 19, 2005)

Hi, thanks for the replies. I think im getting the pedigree papers im pretty sure the lady said I am but i'll haveto check now! I only wnat her as a pet so I guess its not important to be KC registered, the lady said shes really small anyway so best not to breed her which is fine as I wasnt going to


----------



## Sandra1961 (Oct 14, 2005)

yeah, make sure she comes with a pedigree....its a MUST

Good Luck


----------



## *Sarah* (Apr 19, 2005)

only problem without KC papers is you can never be 100% the pup is full chihuahua unless you see both parents and they are good type. There is usually a reason why one of the parents isn't KC as they were either sold with a non breeding contract or they have genetic problems.


----------



## Sam (Oct 19, 2005)

There was boy pups for sale from the same mother (I presume) that are KC registered but the girls arent


----------



## *Sarah* (Apr 19, 2005)

ok it could be due to size (of girls) then as often breeders will sell dogs un KC if they dont think they should be used for breeding.


----------



## Sam (Oct 19, 2005)

Yes thats it I think, the lady said they are too small to breed so wont be KC if the boys are then they are definately full pedigree I take it! oooh I cant wait!


----------



## *Sarah* (Apr 19, 2005)

just make sure you get a 5 gen pedigree as it's always nice to know who your dogs related to


----------



## Sam (Oct 19, 2005)

I will do! Thanks for replying. I'll send some pics (if I figure out how!) when I get her in 2 weeks!


----------



## Ory&C (Mar 20, 2005)

It IS important that a dog is registered with an official Club for that country. In my case FCI, in UK would be KC and AKC for US. It is important (not only for shows quality dogs) for any dog as this is the only way you'll know dog's parents had all their tests done and are in fact perfect representatives of the breed. Buying a dog is not like going to a store to buy a new table and chairs. This is a living creature that will be with you for a long time. So it's important to do your homework and visit as many breeders as you can. Only buy from the ones that include a contract (signed my both parties) and register their puppies with an official club!!


----------



## Sandra1961 (Oct 14, 2005)

I disagree, kc registration isnt important.

if your wanting a nice, family pet, it doesnt matter


----------



## Nona (Mar 27, 2005)

I understand that some people really feel KC registering is vital, but I agree here, I don't feel it is absolutely essential to have it if you only want a pet. 
If I wanted to breed/show I would obviously look for KC but you will pay through the nose for KC registered puppies in the UK just now, unless you get very, very lucky.

The important thing is that you get pedigree papers, at least that way you can see where your puppy has come from. 

I think when you go to see puppies you can tell if they are purebred Chi's or not.
If I was ever unsure, I would wait.

Anyway! I'm so glad you've found your pup, can't wait to see the pics


----------



## Sam (Oct 19, 2005)

I think from what ive heard its only really important if your going to show her or breed her im doing neither so I dont see it as important, anyway shes too small so wouldnt make the shows anyway. I'll definatley post some asap! She is 5 hours away so im in for a long drive up there!


----------



## Sandra1961 (Oct 14, 2005)

aww congratulations! xxx

5hours....i bet you'll say shes worth it tho? :wink:


----------



## Ory&C (Mar 20, 2005)

But seriously guys, if the dog is not registered, how do you know that the pedigree is what it is. If it's not registered by an official Club, the so called breeder can just write anything he wants without anyone being there to control it.......


----------



## *Sarah* (Apr 19, 2005)

I completly understand what you mean u know my opinon on breeding unregistered dogs and KC documents but all we can do is ask that people dont breed from unregistered dogs that dont fit standard then again I dont agree with breeding registered dogs that dont fit standard which is why I chose not to stud Stitch


----------



## Ory&C (Mar 20, 2005)

I guess it's up to the reeder then..... you yourself know whether you'd trust him or not :wink: . I myself really don't trust anyone unless I have a fully registered dog. Even if it means saving up a little bit. After all, dog is something not everyone can afford and it's good that it's like that. Just calculate all the vet bill and expenses you have with them every year. Those 1000Euro that you pay for a puppy really isn't that much when you think of it. :? 

nemochi, what is wrong with your Stitch? He looks perfectly adorable to me :wink: . I'm deciding to show Billy a couple of times and see if he fits the standard...... and even then I'm not sure if I'm going to breed him.....


----------



## *Sarah* (Apr 19, 2005)

I personally dont think his head is as good as it could be. Zero already looks better lol but I'm going to wait till his coat comes in and see how he goes. He's also very hyper which isnt good for the show ring anyway and I know it was passed down from his mum so any pups he sired would be hyper like him. He has a good pedigree but as I said I'm not 100% about him. I'll see how he matures but at the moment it's a no in my mind.


----------



## Sam (Oct 19, 2005)

I think it will be ok i'll make sure sh gets her papers! Im looking for a bed and some things I need for her any ideas?


----------



## *Monster's Mum* (Aug 22, 2005)

Congrats on your pup!!!! She's really cute!!! :wave: Re KC Reg, i find it all confusing too and was really confused whilst looking for my pup. In the end I opted for a registered dog. I think it is a must for breeding/showing + its nice to have i think. However, just because a dog is KC doesn't mean its 'better' ie more breed standard than a non-KC dog. KC Reg dogs arent always perfect examples of the breed are they?

Also, I have a question- In the UK are KC dogs blood tested before they are bred? How does it work?


----------



## *Sarah* (Apr 19, 2005)

health checks are carried out depending on the breed, heart, eye, hip tests which help determin if a dog has genetic problems etc. Not every KC dog is a good example but at least u know 100% where they came from. I also think every dog used for breeding especially the stud dog should be looked at by a judge and deemed good standard before breeding.


----------



## *Monster's Mum* (Aug 22, 2005)

nemochi said:


> health checks are carried out depending on the breed, heart, eye, hip tests which help determin if a dog has genetic problems etc. Not every KC dog is a good example but at least u know 100% where they came from. I also think every dog used for breeding especially the stud dog should be looked at by a judge and deemed good standard before breeding.


Thanks for the info. Im still learning so much!  I agree as well about getting them looked at by a judge before breeding...it would be great if breeders did that.


----------



## *Sarah* (Apr 19, 2005)

I was gonna ask when's ur little girls birthday (pup in the pic above) trying to work out if she's older or younger than Zero


----------



## *Monster's Mum* (Aug 22, 2005)

9th August, so she's 12 weeks tomorrow! How old is Zero?


----------



## *Monster's Mum* (Aug 22, 2005)

oops not meant for me! sorry!!!


----------



## *Sarah* (Apr 19, 2005)

He's 4 weeks the pics on the siggy bar were taken of him on friday  and Stitch is 19 weeks already :shock:


----------



## Sandra1961 (Oct 14, 2005)

Sam said:


> I think it will be ok i'll make sure sh gets her papers! Im looking for a bed and some things I need for her any ideas?


Here are a few good websites which i personally think are good. Plus there in the UK:

http://www.puccipetwear.com

http://www.petlondon.com/

http://www.lechienboutique.co.uk/


----------



## jesshan (Sep 15, 2005)

Nona said:


> I understand that some people really feel KC registering is vital, but I agree here, I don't feel it is absolutely essential to have it if you only want a pet.
> If I wanted to breed/show I would obviously look for KC but you will pay through the nose for KC registered puppies in the UK just now, unless you get very, very lucky.
> 
> The important thing is that you get pedigree papers, at least that way you can see where your puppy has come from.
> ...


You are paying through the nose for unregistered ones too. Having a KC registration should ensure that the pedigree is correct some less than reputable breeders can't give you a registration but you might find that is itsn't a full chihuahua. The KC have the power to random test chihuahua's DNA therefore a reputable one who registers but endoreses the documents are less likely to fiddle a pedigree. It isn't essential if you only want a pet however you shouldn't be paying the prices which are being quoted by these breeders who can't provide a KC registration.


----------



## Sam (Oct 19, 2005)

Hiya my puppy is 4 weeks I havent got her yet though, thats her in the pic above


----------



## *Sarah* (Apr 19, 2005)

awwww she is the same age as zero he was 4 weeks on saturday  he was born 1st Oct


----------



## Nona (Mar 27, 2005)

> You are paying through the nose for unregistered ones too. Having a KC registration should ensure that the pedigree is correct some less than reputable breeders can't give you a registration but you might find that is itsn't a full chihuahua. The KC have the power to random test chihuahua's DNA therefore a reputable one who registers but endoreses the documents are less likely to fiddle a pedigree. It isn't essential if you only want a pet however you shouldn't be paying the prices which are being quoted by these breeders who can't provide a KC registration.


I know this, but that's the way it is here in the Uk with Chihuahua's, they're all expensive unless you are very lucky and you find a breeder who doesn't know (or care) about the ridiculous prices that some breeders charge.

I understand why KC is important when it comes to breeding and showing, but like i've already said I'm a responsible owner and I will not be breeding Lexi, she is purely a companion pet.

I believe Lexi is full Chihuahua, I've seen her parents in the flesh and posted pictures of them on here in the past. She's as much a Chi as any others on the forum. :?


----------



## Nona (Mar 27, 2005)

:shock: :shock: :shock: 

OH MY GOSH, how cute is that little puppy!!!

You must be itching to go pick her up! 

Have you decided on a name yet?

P.S - Nemochi, I like Zero's name, so cute


----------



## *Sarah* (Apr 19, 2005)

Nona said:


> :shock: :shock: :shock:
> 
> OH MY GOSH, how cute is that little puppy!!!
> 
> ...


I decided to go with the whole nightmare before xmas thing but it's still a disney name  how's Lexi I havent seen pics of your little girl in ages


----------



## Nona (Mar 27, 2005)

It's a great name, and a great movie 

Lexi's doing great, she just seems to grow on me more and more every day. 
She makes me smile all the time, just a simple look from her makes my heart melt!

Getting a Chihuahua was the best thing I ever did, i'll never regret it. Only, I'm worried what life'll be like without her one day....she's my first dog.

I'll have to get a shot of my friends digi cam this week and post some more pictures 

How's little Stitchy? 
My boyfriend loves his colouring by the way, he saw me looking at pics of him when you first got him and was like "woah, woah, who's that little puppy? I love his colours"


----------



## Moco's Mommy (Oct 22, 2005)

A chi is a chi whether she has papers or not. the most improtant thing is to give her lots of love!!!


----------



## *Sarah* (Apr 19, 2005)

lol he's asleep next to me at the moment hmmm still recovering from the tummy ache over the weekend but he's a lot better  He's 3lbs now OMG I'm still in shock my little boy is so grown up now. But somehow I'm thinking Zero is gonna be bigger lol he may be Nemo's brother but he's a chubby little guy. I havent seen anyother blue/fawns like stitch on this board yet they all seem to be lighter in colour than he is hmmm I think he's a fluke but he's gorgeous. Tell you're bf to let you have a blue/fawn chi next if he likes the colour . 

Are you still looking into getting another pup?


----------



## Nona (Mar 27, 2005)

Awww he had a tummy ache, poor wee boy...but that's good he's better now 
Haha, I'm sure if we get another he'll be voting for one like Stitch if possible!
I wouldn't mind, he's lovely, i've really taken to long coats now. I'd love a long coat one day.

I'm thinking maybe next summer I'll search for a sister pup for Lexi, at least then I'll be finished Uni and earning  

Ahhh, all these new puppies are making me broody lol.


----------



## Sam (Oct 19, 2005)

Im calling my puppy Missy


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

missy is a lovely name sam. I posted mmore uk websites in the links section of this site.


----------



## Sam (Oct 19, 2005)

This is Missy now! Thanks for the links !


----------



## Sandra1961 (Oct 14, 2005)

awww, shes gorgeous!

congratulations xxx shes a cutie


----------



## Sam (Oct 19, 2005)

shes reading the paper. So inteligant!


----------



## *Sarah* (Apr 19, 2005)

awwww ok I want to see Zero again  might go later this week  do you know your little girls birthday?


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

Sandra1961 said:


> yeah, make sure she comes with a pedigree....its a MUST Good Luck


-------------------------------------------------
But dont forget if you havent got kc regd the pedigree papers can be made up too by some unscrupilous breeders  I have a rescue Rosie that my breeder friend rescued and gave to me and when she got her cos she knew the breeder who bred her and got the papers which have a lot of champions on it, she told me here are the papers that came with her but take it with a pinch of salt as they might not be true, which doesnt matter to me as i dont breed or show but she is so perfect apart from being tiny it could have mattered if id wanted to breed properly.


----------



## Sam (Oct 19, 2005)

Hi. Right I have yet another question! If the puppy does not have pedigree papers is it still a pure chihuahua? And is KC registered connected to pedigree papers im confused


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

the puppy could be purebred yes- but theres no proof that it is.


----------



## jo2004uk (Oct 16, 2005)

i think u can tell if the chi purebreed when u see the parents and when the puppy matures, if its only a pet does it matter, i dont think so i feel very strongly on this and because i only want my puppy as a pet i really dont mind what it is aslong as it is loved and looked after
love jo
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Sandra1961 (Oct 14, 2005)

My puppy isnt kc registered, but after seeing both parents, i KNOW that hes pure-breed.

His dad was gorgeous, and his mother was too 
and i saw him yesterday at 12days old.


----------

